# BIG RAPIDS, MI: Plow driver and Loader/skidsteer driver needed



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Big Rapids, Michigan: Looking to hire two people soon for the rest of the winter. Good pay and plenty of work.

Please contact Marty @ (231)803-4300


----------



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

No one needs work or knows anyone in the area?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ask around, maybe you can find some retirees, or Boces H/E graduates


----------

